# V-Cube 6 parts needed



## Blurt (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently finished doing the Pi mod to my 6x6 and I must have lost a couple pieces in the process. I need..

One of the right inner center edges. 

I also need 2 of the inner core pieces. The ones you would glue to the core if doing the Pi mod.

Thanks


----------



## senopath (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it posible to ask v for free parts?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Blurt said:


> I recently finished doing the Pi mod to my 6x6 and I must have lost a couple pieces in the process. I need..
> 
> One of the right inner center edges.
> 
> ...


Try to search your room first.


senopath said:


> Is it posible to ask v for free parts?


Possibly. MMAP did.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 20, 2010)

Contact V-Cubes directly...I requested an extra center cap for a V7 and random extra parts for the V6, which they provided (I only had to pay for s/h).


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd recommend asking v-cubes. They were happy to supply me with pieces when I let one go down the drain XD . I just had to pay for shipping.


----------



## Blurt (Jul 20, 2010)

I wasn't asking for free >.<


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm. Looking at yall posts, I see the V Cube company does send replacememnt pieces. But when I asked Yong Jun for YJ 4x4 pieces they said NOOOOO....-_-


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 21, 2010)

I asked Verdes for a 6x6 piece and the refused to sell it to me. =\

The condition is, you have to have bought the cube directly from them in order to get replacement parts, that was told to me by a Verdes representative.


----------



## Blurt (Jul 21, 2010)

Good thing I ordered from their website


----------



## Chance (Jul 21, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> I asked Verdes for a 6x6 piece and the refused to sell it to me. =\
> 
> The condition is, you have to have bought the cube directly from them in order to get replacement parts, that was told to me by a Verdes representative.



That sucks. You could try to have the person you bought it from get you the pieces.


----------



## senopath (Jul 21, 2010)

Or if it doesnt work, tell v that you will buy KO v6 for replacement part. LOL


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> I asked Verdes for a 6x6 piece and the refused to sell it to me. =\
> 
> The condition is, you have to have bought the cube directly from them in order to get replacement parts, that was told to me by a Verdes representative.


So where did you buy it from? And how do they know whether you did?


----------



## xkevx (Jul 21, 2010)

i bought from verdes, but its 6months later -.-
den they say cant -.-


----------



## senopath (Jul 21, 2010)

Like i said before..


----------

